# Torque setting for 1998 Fiat 2.5TDi sump plug



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone know the above setting. The sump plug has a 12mm hex hole.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi

just completed an oil change on my 2.8jtd - torque setting for the sump plug is "as tight as it will go, then give it another half turn"!

Seriously though, if you use a 12mm allen key, it will be the right length for the (approximate) correct torque. Don't start swinging on it and it will be fine.

Recheck after 50 miles or so and see if it moves.

David


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for that reply. I would have thought that as tight as it will go and then another half a turn would be ok for the oil filter but not the sump plug as you could risk stripping the thread. 
Anybody else have the info?


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you re-read David's advice and ignore the first line which was a little 'tongue in cheek' then he is spot on. For the vast majority of applications spanners and allen keys are the right length to stop you overtightening.

'Tight' will be sufficient without trying to exert massive pressure. You'll always find that when you come to undo the same bolt 12 months later it seems a lot tighter than when you originally set it.

JohnW


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

Cheers Wizzo. By the way I have an old Barry T shirt still stashed somewhere which was a replica of his leathers. My girlfriend, now wife forbid me to wear it when i am with her.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Wizzo said:


> If you re-read David's advice and ignore the first line which was a little 'tongue in cheek' then he is spot on. For the vast majority of applications spanners and allen keys are the right length to stop you overtightening.
> 
> 'Tight' will be sufficient without trying to exert massive pressure. You'll always find that when you come to undo the same bolt 12 months later it seems a lot tighter than when you originally set it.
> 
> JohnW


Thanks Wizzo, you are spot on - the giveaway was the 'seriously though' in the second sentence.

Damchief,

I was only trying to be helpful, as your original post was about to drop off the bottom of the home page list without a reply. My response, whilst sligtly tongue in cheek to begin with, gave the best information I had available to help you, and served to keep the topic 'alive' so that others may see it and come back with better advice to help you.

In many years of tinkering with cars, landrovers and trucks, I have never had a sump plug come loose, nor overtightened one. Wish I could say the same for some main dealers, who 'presumably' use a torque wrench as per manufacturers recommendations.

I am truly sorry that you seem to have thought my reply flippant and of no use to you.

David


----------



## Damchief (Oct 19, 2006)

No problem. I however did strip a sump plug on my GPZ900R (many moons ago) the day before I was setting off to Italy. Now I always use a torque wrench whenever possible.


----------

